# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  حقوق المطلقه

## دلع بنوتات11

السلام عليككم خواتي 
ياريت تساعدوني ابغي اعرف حقوق المطلقه في الامارات كلهاااااااااااااااا
من الحضانه والسكن والاشياء الثانيه 
وبخصوص السكن والنفقه اقدر اطالب بزياده بخصوص السكن ونفقة عيالي 
واللي تعرف شو اقدر اطالب طليقي فيه بالمحكمه 
ياريت وحده ماره بهدا الشي تجاوبني

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## * ام خماس *

اولااا الله يعينج ويأجرج ويعوضج خير ولكل مطلقه حبوبة 

وعن حقوق المطلقه مؤخرهااا و النفقه لعياالهاا والسكن .. والمبلغ تحدده المحكمه 

لكن اعرف وحده حطت طلباات لعياالهاا من بيت ودريول وخداامه وتعليم ومصروف شهري 

موفقه ان شااء الله

----------


## ღcute girlღ

¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~ سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم ~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~

----------


## bellegirl

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 

ربي يسر أمور الجميع*

----------


## الأمورة الحلوة

حبيبتي حطي لج محامي شاطر يلعن ابو اسلافه احسن هذا من رايي انا وبعدين اذا هو مطلق تراه بيدفع لج كل شي من ناحية نفقة العدة ونفقة المتعة ومؤخر الصداق واذا دافعة شي بالبيت معاه يرجعون لج فلوسج وياليت تكون عندج ضمانات احسن عشان تثبتين هالشي وطبعا نفقة العيال والخدامة ويدفع لج ايجار البيت وانت عاد اختاري اغلى بيت اكسري ظهره قد ماترومين عيل يبون يطلقون ومايبون يدفعون .
وبعدين انت اللي رافعة القضية ولاهو مطلق وابا اعرف التفاصيل عسب اساعدج

----------


## زهرة المروج

انتي تطلبين اللي تبينه بس المحكمه بعدين بتنظر في طلبج

وانا اقول حطي لج محامي عشان ما يضيع حقج

يعني له مسكن ومصرف وخدامه واذا تبين دريول حق العيال للمدارس 

الله ينصرج ويعوضج

----------


## الورد الأحمر

الله يعينج

----------


## فرحة عمر

على حسب انتي اختي شو تبغين تطلبين من المحكمة وهم بينظرون فطلباتج وتشمل مسكن مصروف شهري راتب خادمة مصروفات الدراسة وغيرها 
وتقدرين اطالبين المحكمة بمخاطبة جهة عمله لخصم مبلغ النفقة تلقائيا من اول ما ينزل الراتب على طول لحسابج علشان لا يلعوزج فالمصروف

----------


## أم ريمـ

الله يعينكم يآآآرب اتمنى ان تفيدوني في حقوق المطلقات في دولة الامارات لأن هذا موضوع بحثي

----------


## المحتاجه

الله يسهل امرج اختي

----------


## ~جنوني~

هيه والله يبون يطلقون ومايبون يدفعون.

انتي بتأخذون حقكم , لكن انا شكلي ما باخذ حقي .

----------


## بنتي غلا روحي

مافي شي اسمه مابيدفع في شي اسمه بيدفع وغصبا على خشمه بعد عيل يطلقون بنات الناس بكل سهولة خلهم يتعلمون من هالدروس عسب مرة ثانية يتأدبون ومايتسرعون في الطلاق بس بعد ماشي فايدة نسبة الطلاق هالايام زايدة عن نسبة الزواج للاسف الشديد لكن اذا لكم حق بتاخذونه سواء الحين ولا بعد .
اي وحدة تتطلق تحط لها محامي وايد ابرك لها لان المحامي يلعب لعبته صح وييب حقج وزيادة وبعد انا عن نفسي لين الحين حقوقي طالعة 125 الف درهم ولله الحمد بفضل الله وبفضل المحامي والشهود بس الامور وايد تطول في المحاكم انا الين الحين ماخلصت واصلة النهاية وبعدني ماستلمت ورقة طلاقي .

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هلا خويتي 
طعي لو تبين ترفعين قضية وكلي محامي قبل أي شيء ولو ما تبين ولج بارض الجلسات إستشيري محامي قبل لأنه هاي لعبتهم بروحج ما بتعرفين تسوين شيء 
طعي الحرمة أول ما تطلق لها مؤخرها ونفقة المتعة لمدة سنة وفي بعضهم يقولون لين ما تطلع من العدة وما يرجعها عقب إذا كان لها يهال منه لهم مصروفهم الأكل الملبس المشرب المستشفيات تعليمهم ممم بشكارة لهم سكن الحضانة المواصلات وإذا ما تشتغلين في نفقة حاضنة يعني كل شيء متعلق باليهال على أبوهم أنتي المفروض ما تدفعين لهم ولا درهم 
إذا تبين زيادة نفقة لازم يمر سنة على الطلاق أو آخر قضية ربحتيها 

عن عمري تطلقت ولا طلبت منه أي شيء مبلغ بسيط لأني كنت تعبانة وأبا أفتك منه المهم عقب سنة من طلاقي كلمت محامي في بوظبي وعصب لأني مضيعة حقوق عيالي المهم رفعت عليه قضية زيادة نفقة ووكلت المحامي فيها لأني بروحي و أشتغل ومالي بارض لدخول المحكمة الحمدلله كسبناها وزادة نفقة اليهال طليجي بالأول ما كان يباني أرفع يقلي ليش تحيلين الملف من التوجيه للمحكمة طبعا طنشت وأصريت و من نذالة طليجي زور أوراق أنه عنده ديون و عطاهم في المحكمة 

المهم لا تتنازلين عن درهم ما يكفي طلق وبعد تراعين

----------


## روح_الإمارات

نسيت أقولج إذا كنتي تشتغلين ولج خلاصة بروحج ترومين تطلعين ثلاث بشكارات ( بشكارة - مربية لعيالج - سواق) وإذا ما تشتغلين وحدة بس أعتقد 

بس لا تسوينها خليه هو إييب البشكارة أنا غلطت لما يبت بشكارة بإسمي بس عادي طاف وهاذيل عيالي

----------


## شانيل82

الله ييسر امورج

----------


## shy baby

حقوووق المطلقة ضايعه ف بلادنا

----------


## قلب عطوف

الله يعوض عليك بالخير وبالأفضل منة ان شاء الله 

وعلى ما اعتقد ان يفرق اذا هو مطلق برغبتة والا انت طالبة الطلاق والمصاريف حسب قدراته المادية . وافضل شيء انج اتحطين محامي عشان تحفظين حقوقج .

----------


## صاحبة الحلم

انا طبعا مع حقوق المطلقة بس  بالحق مب باسلوب البنات الي اشوفه انا اطلقت وخذت حقوقي بالي يرضيني ويرضي الله 
وبنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات انتو تعرفون ومتاكدين ان نحن البنات دوم متسرعين ونطلب الطلاق 
وله ماسالتي نفسج ليش الطلاق بأيد الريال انا اتكلم من واقع تجربه مب مجرد كلام 




الله يسر علينا ويهدينا ويرزقنا

----------


## دلع -_-

الله ييسر لج امورج ويجدملج اللي فيه الخير لج وللعيال

----------


## noor_noor

ممكن احسن محامي انا حتى حقوقي الشرعيه ضائعة حضانة اعيالي راحت حق الأب مع اني جبت إثبات علي عدم قدرت الأب علي الرعاية عندي بنت من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه و 3 أولا ما اعرف شو اسوي من محكمه الفجيرة لين محكمه بوظبي ابي محامي عدل

----------


## المنقوشة

الله ايعينج غاليتي انا القاضي ظلمني وظلم عيالي معاي

----------


## عالمي الوردي

خواتي أبا محامي شاطر في بوظبي

ابي اخذ حقوقي 

هو يبا يطلق والحين انا حامل وهاجرني من بداية حمل

بس يطرش نفقه لي ولولدي

بس ماشي شغاله ولا سياره ولا طرش فلوس للمولود كتجهيزات وغيره

----------


## ريم العسووله

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

----------

